# The Hunt soundtrack



## Calazzus (May 20, 2018)

I know I'm at least 3 years late but this soundtrack is awesome! I just started listening to it yesterday. The series is well done too. Was it highly praised and talked about?


----------



## muziksculp (May 26, 2018)

Calazzus said:


> I know I'm at least 3 years late but this soundtrack is awesome! I just started listening to it yesterday. The series is well done too. Was it highly praised and talked about?



Hi @Calazzus 

Yes, it is a very nice soundtrack. Steven Price is a talented composers. 

I don't know if the series was praised, and talked about much, but I really like the soundtrack 

I haven't had the chance to watch the series, so I might do that when I have some time. I really love watching these well produced BBC wildlife documentaries, the cinematography is always amazing. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

